# Dannyn01 Build Thread



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Lets give this a shot!

March 2022, was looking for a comfortable economy car. Happened to find this 2011 Cruze RS with 148K Miles, for ~$4K.

While the fuel economy was great ~33mpg highway ~28mpg city, I quickly began to realize the lack of "guts".

Down the rabbit hole I went, nothing crazy, but enough to make the car more drivable... Based off what feels like limited info, id like to shoot for about 250HP at the crank.


Engine ;

Custom SRI (Heat soaks like crazy)
ZZP downpipe
Gutted midpipe
ZZP FMIC
NGK BKR7E spark plugs
ZZP ignition coil
Forge wastegate actuator
Trifecta Elite Tune
GTX250 Turbo *(to be installed)*
Ported intake manifold *(to be installed)*
BNR intake manifold spacer *(to be installed)*
Cruze Fixkit V3.4 *(to be installed)*
Deatschwerks 460CC Injectors *(to be installed)
*
*
*
Suspension ;

Eibach Pro-Sport lowering springs
Bilstein B8 Front struts

Exterior ;

ECO grille
Tint
ECO wheels
Trunk badges removed
LED reverse lights
215/55R17 Michelin CrossClimate2
Front license plate removed

Interior ;
- Tan leather seats swapped in

Photo dump incoming....


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)




----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice car, especially the color  

That's an interesting air filter. What brand is it?


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

JLL said:


> Nice car, especially the color
> 
> That's an interesting air filter. What brand is it?


Thank you sir! It’s a Honda S2000 OE air filter.
After doing hours of research on aftermarket air filters like KN for example, and flow VS filtering capacity, I’ve determined an OE style paper filter is probably the best route.
Ill be ordering an Injen CAI soon, even then I’m tossing the supplied filter and using one of these.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Dannyn01 said:


> Thank you sir! It’s a Honda S2000 OE air filter.
> After doing hours of research on aftermarket air filters like KN for example, and flow VS filtering capacity, I’ve determined an OE style paper filter is probably the best route.
> Ill be ordering an Injen CAI soon, even then I’m tossing the supplied filter and using one of these.


Your welcome. Pleated paper is a surprisingly good filtering media. It's got a relatively short service life though and obviously it's not reusable once the useful life is done.


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Did some maintenance yesterday.
Oil change done, leaking water outlet replaced with another plastic one, Pre ordered the RacerX unit, ETA November…..
Also installed the Injen CAI, piece of cake! Wasn’t able to use my S2K filter since it’s huge compared to the Injen filter. I’ll run it this way until it gives me a reason not to.
First impression, seems to idle better, and power delivery seems more linear/smooth. So far I dig it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I like the shiny intake! It looks like that blue coolant line is pinched 👀


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> I like the shiny intake! It looks like that blue coolant line is pinched 👀


Close to it, I need to order the factory formed hose, this was a temporary fix. If I made it any shorter it would completely kink.


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Boredom strikes again. Had some of this DEI Gold reflective tape laying around, figured it can’t hurt IATs. Only wrapped half the intake, I don’t believe the lower pipe will have any issues with heat due to its location.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Dannyn01 said:


> Boredom strikes again. Had some of this DEI Gold reflective tape laying around, figured it can’t hurt IATs. Only wrapped half the intake, I don’t believe the lower pipe will have any issues with heat due to its location.
> View attachment 298946


Bordom = Trouble


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Took advantage of BNRs extremely discounted Ultra Racing rear lower bar. For $50, Why the hell not. Super simple install, took all of 5 minutes.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dannyn01 said:


> Took advantage of BNRs extremely discounted Ultra Racing rear lower bar. For $50, Why the hell not. Super simple install, took all of 5 minutes.
> View attachment 299183
> 
> View attachment 299182


Quite the deal! notice any difference?


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Quite the deal! notice any difference?


During my usual route, I felt no difference. We’ll see once I go out for a good ride. The bar itself is extremely light (it’s hollow), can’t imagine it will do much.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Dannyn01 said:


> During my usual route, I felt no difference. We’ll see once I go out for a good ride. The bar itself is extremely light (it’s hollow), can’t imagine it will do much.


The whiteline bars make a huge difference at least from what I could tell on my short tests drives so far.


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Update : After a week of driving, I can actually tell the difference the rear bar has made around corners. Seems to be less boaty, still need to get my rear shocks to keep the rear end from lifting awkwardly around corners…. IF THEY EVER GO BACK IN STOCK 😐.

After my 10min drive home from work, doing pulls from every stop for funzies… probably fine. I think.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Dannyn01 said:


> Update : After a week of driving, I can actually tell the difference the rear bar has made around corners. Seems to be less boaty, still need to get my rear shocks to keep the rear end from lifting awkwardly around corners…. IF THEY EVER GO BACK IN STOCK 😐.
> 
> After my 10min drive home from work, doing pulls from every stop for funzies… probably fine. I think.
> View attachment 299258


Wtf? You had fun with the pink paint didn't you?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dannyn01 said:


> Update : After a week of driving, I can actually tell the difference the rear bar has made around corners. Seems to be less boaty, still need to get my rear shocks to keep the rear end from lifting awkwardly around corners…. IF THEY EVER GO BACK IN STOCK 😐.
> 
> After my 10min drive home from work, doing pulls from every stop for funzies… probably fine. I think.
> View attachment 299258


The strut bars do add rigidity to the body, but the Whiteline rear sway bar is where the Moneyball is. The best bang for the buck and I have two strut bars and a trailer hitch for rigidity.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dannyn01 said:


> Update : After a week of driving, I can actually tell the difference the rear bar has made around corners. Seems to be less boaty, still need to get my rear shocks to keep the rear end from lifting awkwardly around corners…. IF THEY EVER GO BACK IN STOCK 😐.
> 
> After my 10min drive home from work, doing pulls from every stop for funzies… probably fine. I think.
> View attachment 299258


That manifold is way too hot! You running rich? 🧐


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> The strut bars do add rigidity to the body, but the Whiteline rear sway bar is where the Moneyball is. The best bang for the buck and I have two strut bars and a trailer hitch for rigidity.


top or bottom?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> top or bottom?


The strut bars I have are the front strut tower bar (upper) and the rear upper strut tower bar. The hitch basically takes the place of the rear lower bar. The one you guys have been talking about I was not aware of. When I went to buy one for cheap at BNR they were gone. IF and it is a big if, they restock, you can be sure they won't be $50. The sway bar though is the bomb.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is what I am calling the rear upper








This is what I thought was the rear lower, but UR calls it the rear torsion bar, again my hitch replaces this one








This is one I am calling the front upper
















For me, being lowered, these are all road kill!


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> That manifold is way too hot! You running rich? 🧐


Could be, I don’t have an AFR gauge. I should probably invest in one, or at least the Bluetooth OBD2 dongle for the Torque App.
Smells rich sometimes but I just figured it’s from being catless.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dannyn01 said:


> Could be, I don’t have an AFR gauge. I should probably invest in one, or at least the Bluetooth OBD2 dongle for the Torque App.
> Smells rich sometimes but I just figured it’s from being catless.


Is it tuned? Make sure they know it is catless.


----------



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Is it tuned? Make sure they know it is catless.


Yes, tuned through Trifecta, they know.


----------

